# BICROSSER BMX INFO



## mrg (May 8, 2018)

Any info on this BICROSSER R&R bmx bike, drum brakes with a 3 speed cluster, only found a couple over the years but were in foreign collections and no info in English ?.


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2018)

anybody know anything?


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 20, 2018)

Never seen one before. Is this the same company?
https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/rr/


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 20, 2018)

Probably a Japanese brand


----------



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2018)

I googled "bicrosser" and got nothing but transexual porn.


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2018)

Any info, it's time to sell it!


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2019)

Kick this back up again after a few months?


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2019)

UP^


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe R&R made it as a moto type bike but the rear derailleur is early to mid 70s. And it looks MTB.


----------



## Jeffer (Aug 7, 2019)

I have one its yellow I got at auction. I can't find no info on it thoufht about restoring it


----------



## BigJosh (Aug 26, 2019)

Was searching for pics of this bike...
I had a yellow one in NorCal in late 1976 early 1977. My Dad did a lot of business in Japan at the time and had one sent over in a container with other items.
I was 7 at the time, it was awesome...it loved to jump stuff. Pretty sure it fit OK, I was average size kid. I don't remember mine having a rear rack...I would have surely had my buddies riding on back. Looked in photo albums for pic of bike and I and could not find any...


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

Jeffer said:


> I have one its yellow I got at auction. I can't find no info on it thoufht about restoring it
> 
> View attachment 1043050



Any progress or info yet, hope you didn't "restore" to much OG paint there, just bring it back as close to original as you can.


----------



## Phil_bicro (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like a Japanese brand
https://www.webstagramsite.com/media/Bykk1snnggQ


----------



## BigJosh (Sep 24, 2019)

Phil_bicro said:


> Looks like a Japanese brand
> https://www.webstagramsite.com/media/Bykk1snnggQ



Absolutely it was.


----------



## West is the Best (Nov 28, 2019)

Do you still have this bike? i would like to buy it.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes I still have it and I'm still looking for info, anybody before it goes in the for sale section?


----------



## Wesley (Dec 29, 2019)

mrg said:


> Yes I still have it and I'm still looking for info, anybody before it goes in the for sale section?



Hello There!!  I've been looking for one of these for years! I had an orange one in the 70's! I saved my money, and my dad picked it up for $75 at a Stinker Station gas station. There was only one other person in our town that had one. Mine got destroyed while I was gone in the Navy. Last bike I ever bought! Built very stout but was too heavy to race. Great bike!! Glad I finally got to see one again. Thought maybe I had lost my mind or something.


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2019)

Never heard of a Stinker station, is that a Idaho thing?, It's now in the for sale section.


----------



## Chrisinoregon (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm not sure where to find parts to restore it. It is supposed to have a front mud guard or fender. It's also supposed to have a rear fender held in place by a chrome rack that attaches to the bike where the top of the shocks mount. Just like Big Josh, I had one of these in Modesto, Ca in about '77. Three speeds with drum brakes, a Rea swing arm and shocks. They were marketed through R&R through local bike shops. They kinda came and went pretty quickly. Mine was orange. Lots of great memories on that bike.


----------

